# Anyone going to next weeks Hamburg show??



## Delmarr

Hello all

Saw a post listing frogs an tads people were going to bing to last months White Plains show but nothing on next weeks show in Hamburg PA.

Is this show much less popular?

Im hopeing to get a pair or trio of Ranitomeya uakarii and was wondering if any locals that had some would be heading to Hamburg.

Also interested in Orange terribilis and Iquitos Vents

Thanks all

Delmarr


----------



## Philsuma

Hamburg Pa and White Plains are pretty comparable dart frog wise. I think Hamburg has a few more vendors with frogs

Hamburg has baby turtles and HotZ which WP does not......

I haven't seen uakarii...but Veraderos are usually present at the burg....


----------



## Ed

I'll be there.. 

Ed


----------



## Julio

i hope to swing by and pick up some tanks and head out.


----------



## melas

I'll be there! 

Here is some juicy info from the North Western Berks Reptile Show Facebook page . . .



> *Nothwestern Berks Reptile Show: Hamburg Reptile Show* - Hello all!OK 1 week to the 1st show of the year.Hoping 2010 will be a good year.The building is full with all the great vendors you have come to know over the years. Hoping for clear weather!But just incase, he show is NEVER cancelled due to inclement weather.The show always goes off as scheduled.I hope to see you all there.And with the new parking arrangement with FREE shuttle transport,parking is no longer an issue! 10 hours ago
> 
> *Nothwestern Berks Reptile Show: Hamburg Reptile Show* - I am also going to do my best to move the line as fast as possible.Might even open both sets of doors for the 1st few hours to help with this.Oh remember,wear your NatPet shirts and gain access 1/2 hour early with addmission fee. So if we all do our NO SNOW DANCE, we may ward it off!!10 hours ago


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

I'll be there.
Adult bl vents, juvi leucs, g/b auratus, azureus, cobalt tincs, flies, springs, beetles, supplies.
Looking fwd to seeing everyone!
Keith


----------



## Philsuma

Julio said:


> i hope to swing by and pick up some tanks and head out.


Marty made tanks?

Gonna wait in line?


----------



## Julio

yeah, marty tanks, get me in Phil


----------



## Philsuma

Julio said:


> yeah, marty tanks, get me in Phil


Lemme see what I can do


----------



## jfehr232

I cant wait....I'll be there pretty early 

Looking to pick up a GTP!!!!


----------



## DF20

Il be there, hopefully to trade off or sell of my cayo prob pairs.


----------



## DF20

If anyone going, will anyone have large bags of mag leaves?


----------



## inflight

I'm fairly certain that I WILL be attending this one. I am rather excited(my first show). I have some Tarapoto imitators(3mo)to get rid of, but I don't know if I can bring them or how that works out.

Thom O.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Who's your ride Julio?


----------



## Julio

taking the company van


----------



## melas

inflight said:


> I have some Tarapoto imitators(3mo)to get rid of, but I don't know if I can bring them or how that works out.


In the past this hasn't been a problem. I typically just bring a backpack in. You'll want to bring them in a well insulated container as you could conceivably be waiting outside for quite some time . . . good luck!


----------



## DCreptiles

melas said:


> In the past this hasn't been a problem. I typically just bring a backpack in. You'll want to bring them in a well insulated container as you could conceivably be waiting outside for quite some time . . . good luck!



last time i checked hamburg allows you to bring animals to the show because vendors there will also purchase from customers and work out trades. i have done this a few times with reptiles and i have yet to have a problem.


----------



## Julio

the one we went to in Oct/ Nov, they were actually turning people away at the door who were trying to bring in stuff.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

It says or atleast used to on the site buy, sell or trade. Which means they should allow you to bring in animals.
J


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Just be descrete about it and nobody should bother you. Then there is the 'guy' who brought in an iguana cage full of dart containers and set up at the end of a row. Sorry bud, not happening. Not only is that against fire code, pay the $70 like the rest of us!


----------



## melas

Frogs 'n' Things said:


> Then there is the 'guy' who brought in an iguana cage full of dart containers and set up at the end of a row. Sorry bud, not happening. Not only is that against fire code, pay the $70 like the rest of us!


WOAH!

When was THAT? That's hilarious! I'm guessing they shut him down pretty quick? Messed up . . . in other news . . . I just found a fruit fly in my beer . . . blast.


----------



## pa.walt

i don't think the weather is going to good this saturday. chance of snow or snow showers.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

melas said:


> WOAH!
> 
> When was THAT? That's hilarious! I'm guessing they shut him down pretty quick? Messed up . . . in other news . . . I just found a fruit fly in my beer . . . blast.


It was ~1.5-2yrs ago. He was up and selling longer than you might think. Hadn't seen him since until last show.

NOAA is saying partly sunny w/ a chance of flurries - We should be ok but you never know!


----------



## jfehr232

I have a male hognose that hatched in August 09' for sale.

Not sure if anyone is interested but just looking to get into another species.


----------



## pa.walt

the weather in the next couple of days around here doesn't look too good. bad weather till friday. anywhere from 6-18 inchs. depends how the front goes. so the parking lot might not be plowed that well.
the one philadelphia weather person called it a possible "snowicane".
hmmm maybe that means less people so it won't be as crowded.


----------



## Delmarr

Wont shed a tear if lines are shorter due to the storm  Sorry vendors

Now, if I drive all the way there through sleet and snow to find it closed, thats really going to suck.

Delmarr


----------



## melas

Delmarr said:


> Now, if I drive all the way there through sleet and snow to find it closed, thats really going to suck.


Considering that they would have to refund 200 tables worth of vendor fees (~$70 each you do the math) or apply the fees toward the next show I don't see them cancelling the show . . . I also can't say I blame them! 



melas said:


> Nothwestern Berks Reptile Show: Hamburg Reptile Show - Hello all!OK 1 week to the 1st show of the year.Hoping 2010 will be a good year.The building is full with all the great vendors you have come to know over the years. *Hoping for clear weather!But just incase, the show is NEVER cancelled due to inclement weather.The show always goes off as scheduled.I hope to see you all there.*And with the new parking arrangement with FREE shuttle transport,parking is no longer an issue! 10 hours ago
> 
> Nothwestern Berks Reptile Show: Hamburg Reptile Show - I am also going to do my best to move the line as fast as possible.Might even open both sets of doors for the 1st few hours to help with this.Oh remember,wear your NatPet shirts and gain access 1/2 hour early with addmission fee. So if we all do our NO SNOW DANCE, we may ward it off!!10 hours ago


----------



## pa.walt

just curious how this new parking arrangment and shuttle service will be.


----------



## melas

Just follow the signs past the "regular" parking area about a half mile to a school parking lot. There will be a shuttle vehicle there that will take you to and from the field house . . . it definitely can't hurt!!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I'll be there.


----------



## DCreptiles

i more then likely will be missing this show. i hate to miss a show but lately just been making way to many purchases. besides.. that day i will be driving 3 hours just to pick up some frogs.. ( my last purchase!!! )


----------



## jeffr

DCreptiles said:


> i more then likely will be missing this show. i hate to miss a show but lately just been making way to many purchases. besides.. that day i will be driving 3 hours just to pick up some frogs.. *( my last purchase!!! *)


Famous last words


----------



## jfehr232

I have a trio of vents(1.2)proven I am letting go....could meet at the show.


----------



## mtolypetsupply

My hubby will be there, and I may or may not be, too. Anyone interested in planning to meet up???

All I have now are auratus tads for trade/sale if anyone is interested. And of course, fruit flies, springs, and bean beetles.

Hubby is going regardless, he's made trade arrangements and has to pick up some BoaMaster caging and another ball python. If we decide due to weather that it's better for me and the kid to stay home, I'm sure he'd be happy to meet up with you if you want the tads/feeders. 

I have 5 tads available, and wingless or flightless melanogaster, and golden or normal hydei, temperate springs, plain ol' bean beetles.



Oh, and John, how much are you asking for the hognose?


----------



## Tricolor

im hoping to go. under 32 inches and counting. Is it still going to be on?
John

3.3 y terribilis
1.2 intermedios
1.3 azureus


----------



## Philsuma

Tricolor said:


> im hoping to go. under 32 inches and counting. Is it still going to be on?


You have over 2 feet of snow? ??


----------



## Julio

looks like the show will still go on as scheduled, not sure how long i am gonna be there though.


----------



## Philsuma

We got no measureable snow in South Central Pa this time, for a change. Maybe Walt or Hunter can comment on how the area nearer to Hamburg looks?

I am sure the show will still go on......if you are a vendor though.....may be tough with decreased attendence.


----------



## puckett26

Ill be there. I bought 2 yellow Galactonotus from Ron at Alphaprobreeder.com that I need to pick up. I also need to get a spring tail culture or 2, some bean beetles and some leaves. But everytime I got to hamburg I come out with double what I went for  . Any of you have those cultures or leaves that will be there let me know and Ill buy from you!


----------



## Julio

nice, no snow Phil! we got over a 12 inches here in teh city and its still going!!


----------



## Tricolor

yeah were getting hammered in nw jersey. I have red webbed flying tree frog sold to me as a java flying frog. Does anybody know what kind of frog this might be? Its about 3'' ,medium green with smaller lighter green spots, red webbed, turquise underneath. Almost looks like a big glass frog but not quite. Its a beautiful frog I am looking to sell. Im torn because he/she is so neat looking but I only have one. John


----------



## inflight

It looks like I won't be making it down, but a friend is going to pick up some tincs for me...He is capable of taking my Imitator froglets to trade/sell if anyone is interested...pm me

Thom O.


----------



## pa.walt

as far as the snow we got alot last night, over 12inchs. with the wind it drifted pretty good. not sure around hamburg though. reading is about 10 miles away got a dusting to maybe 3 inchs. maybe hunter could give the weather report where he is. i think he is close to hamburg. 
enjoy the show.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

puckett26 said:


> Ill be there. I bought 2 yellow Galactonotus from Ron at Alphaprobreeder.com that I need to pick up. I also need to get a spring tail culture or 2, some bean beetles and some leaves. But everytime I got to hamburg I come out with double what I went for  . Any of you have those cultures or leaves that will be there let me know and Ill buy from you!


I'll have tropical springs and bean beetles. 12+ in in quakertown, but all cleared out. I'll be there!


----------



## NathanB

i will be there around 12 and could use some flys


----------



## eclipse1379

I live about 45 min. NW of Hamburg and the roads aren't too bad. They should all be good by morning.


----------



## inflight

My friend picked me up 2 cobalts at the show. First pic is one of them the other 2 pics are the other one. I'm in love with them!!!

Thom O.


----------



## Frogs 'n' Things

Great seeing you all yesterday. Its just not the same though, without Philsuma's extensive show review! All in all it was a great show. Not quite as crazy as Feb 09, but stil about 2x as busy as most shows. With two admission lines, the show filled up quickly and the lines were short. Most folks were done shopping by noon. About 4-5 frog venders: the usuals Tim, troy, me and a visit from Ron from Oh. Not all that much variety though, which was a bit dissapointing - I was looking for something new. 
Thom - glad you like the cobalts!
Keith


----------

